# REW Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 connections



## kaijorg (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,
I need help with setting up the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 with REW on my PC laptop. I have read the instructions on this forum but to no avail. Here is what I have:

PC Laptop with REW 5.01 beta loaded. Updated Java.
Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 with mono phono plug from #1 output on the back to mono phono plug #2 input on the front (not sure which position line/inst switch should be in).

With this setup I do the calibration for the sound card. I am set on Java in the software. I cannot get the sound to come out of my speakers when set on AISO. I assume AISO is what I should be using.

I can take a reading set on Java with a dbx mic on channel 1 and the loop back removed (or should it be left hooked up?). There is no cable from the 2i2 to my amp when I do this.

I have tried everything I can think of when set on AISO
with and without the loopback hookup
with and without a cable to my DAC input (I assume the signal should go through my DAC and then to the amp)
Played with the input output settings in the software but maybe missing the correct combination.

In the Windows 8 software I can select the Focusrite in the recording tab but it does not show up in the playback tab. Not sure if it's supposed to be there or which settings to select.

I am hoping someone can walk me through the setup. I know I'm missing something.

Also I am in Orange CA 92869 in case anyone near me needs access to this equipment I will be happy to share it if you are close by and don't have your own.

Thank you.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

First thing is to ignore REW for the moment and get the Focusrite producing sound on the PC. According to Focusrite's OS compatibility Windows 8 should work, but something must be going wrong if it does not appear as a playback device.


----------



## kaijorg (Feb 2, 2014)

I will try reloading the drivers for 2i2.
How will the 2i2 produce sound without the software? I have been using REW to send the sound for the calibration etc


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that John was suggesting that you concentrate on getting sound ( any sound ) through the 2i2 , into your AVR setup & played through your speakers .

That'll require that you get at least one 1/4"-RCA cable ( plugged from your output of choice on the 2i2 >> into your AVR ) . Some users utilize an RCA to RCA "Y" cable enabling the driving of the signal into both LR aux inputs . You could get 2 , 1/4" mono to RCA cables / this would allow the playback of stereo tunes into your AVR .

After you've re-installed the 2i2's drivers they should show themselves within Win8's audio control panels ( you may need to reboot the computer first ) .

Choose the 2i2 as your default playback ( & recording ) device ( & then close the sound control panel ).

Open WMP ( windows media player ) & playback any .wma file ( found by the player ) .

Play around with the WMP control panel some & make sure it's setup to playback through the "default soundcard" .

Alternately, use iTunes if that is your preferred player .

The point is ; to acquire some basic soundcard literacy before attempting to get REW working .

:sn:

PS : Forget about ASIO for now / it's just an unnecessary & complicating factor ( for the time being ) .


----------

